# Self Storage Facilities in Northern Portugal



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

Are there any self-storage companies in Northern Portugal (around Braga, Porto, or VdC) where you can rent a storage unit to store household items for a few months?


----------



## ACndCA (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,

I found a few, here are their names since I can't post links

BigBox Self Storage - Porto, Matosinhos, Antas
Contentor Amarelo - Porto
Arrecadações da Quintã - Guimarães
Ideia atlantico self storage - Braga
Espaço para tudo - Matosinhos, Porto

Hope this helps. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## ACndCA (Oct 25, 2012)

ahaserendipity said:


> Thank you!


I can post links now  , so I'm going to leave them here just in case might need the same info in the future.

Big Box - Mini Armazéns | Aluguer de Espaços | Self-Storage | Boxes | Arrumos | Aluguer de Garagens

https://www.contentoramarelo.com/?mlang=en

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/arrecadacoes/

Boxes, Self Storage e Logística | Ideia Atlântico

https://www.espacoparatudo.pt/en/


----------

